#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد آنتی ویروس شید

## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
مبحث رواز این جا شروع میکنیم که
بنده تحقیقات و تجریباتی در مورد آنتی ویروس شید کردم که در آخر به این نتیجه رسیدم که یک آنتی ویروس قلابی تشریف دارن و داره پول تبلیغاتش رو میگیره 
دلایل محکم تری هم دارم
ولی حالا شاید ما اشتباه کردیم
میخواستم نظر شما دوستان رو بپرسم

----------

*ajan*,*hassan99*,*kaveh.21*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
چون  خواستید من اینجا نظرم رو بدم من هم نظر شخصی خودم رو میدم به هر حال به نظر شما احترام میگذارم و ممکنه تجربه شما بیشتر باشه.

در مورد مسائل به دو شکل می توان صحبت کرد. یک مورد بر اساس دلایل نظری و مورد دوم بر اساس مسائل تجربی هست. در مورد اینکه تقلبی هست خوب نمیدونم اسمش رو چی میشه گذاشت اما تقلبی زمانی میشه گفت که یک نفر یا شرکت کار یک شرکت دیگر را هر آنچه که باشه با تغییرات جزئی روانه بازار کنه و آن را کاملا شخصی و محصول خودش اطلاق و کپی برداری از دیگری را کتمان کنه.

اما اینجا برنامه نویس sheed هیچوقت نگفته که از دو آنتی ویروس دیگر استفاده نکرده بلکه هنر او در استفاده از هر دو موتور قوی این تو انتی ویروس به صورت همزمان بدون تداخل و کند شدن سرعت بوده که کار کمی نیست!

نمیخوام بگم کارش قانونی بوده و موافقم که اگر حق کپی رایت رعایت میشد و خارج بود متهم میشد. اما خوب بهتره به جای اینکه بگیم تقلبیه بگیم غیر قانونی هست. اما در ایران به هر حال چنین چیزی غیر قانونی نیست و ایشون نرم افزارش رو رسما ثبت کرده.

از نظر منوها کاملا فارسی بوده و برای بسیاری ار کاربران کار کردن با آن بسیار ساده تر هست. از نظر توانایی شناختن ویروس به دلیل استفاده از موتور دو ویروس کش قوی هیچی کم نداره و حتی رابط کاربری آن برای یک ایرانی مناسب تر هست.

تا اینجا از نظر نظری صحیت کردم اما از نظر تجربی مدتی هست بر روی سیستمهای تمامی اداره ها و شرکتهایی که میرم این آنتی ویروس رو نصب میکنم و به این نتیجه رسیدم بسیار خوب کار میکنه و واقعا ویروس گرفتن سیستم با وجود دو موتور قوی موجود در اون بسیار سخت است مگر دیگه ویروس بسیار جدید باشه. و تا کنون هیچ مشکلی با اون نداشتم و حتی سرعت سیستم خیلی نا محسوس اگر افت بکنه.

سیستم هوشمندی نیز برنامه نویس ایرانی آن اضافه کرده که به مرور کارهای کاربر رو زیر نظر میگیره و خودش رو با سیستم وفق میدهد با این روش سرعت سیستم نسبت به آنتی ویروسهای دیگر بهتر عمل میکنه! ایرانی ها رو دست کم نگیرید!

در مورد مالی هم اگر صحبت کنیم خرید آن 9000 هزار تومان و تمدید آن 6000 تومان هست از این ارزان تر واقعا میشه؟!

آنتی ویروس نسخه رایگانش رو هر زمان دانلود کنید و نصب کنید تا همان موقع آپدیت هست و نیازی به خرید نیست اگر قصد آپدیت ندارید. حتی میشه هر یک ماه یکبار نسخه آزمایشی جدید رو دانلود کرد و استفاده کرد که باز آپدیت شده هست. اما توصبه میکنم بخرید که برنامه نویس هم این کار رو ادامه بده.
و جالبیش اینجاست که میتونید یک هفته استفاده کنید و اگر راضی نبودید یوزر نیم و پسوورد رو آنلاین پس بدید و پول به حساب شما بر میگرده

----------

*ajan*,*fkh52000*,*hassan99*,*kaveh.21*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*meigoon*,*sardarshams*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*V.GHAEDY*,*Yek.Doost*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*صابری*,*علی علی دادی*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

من تا حالا باهش کار نکردم اما يک جورايي دزدي کرده ؟

يک جورايي داره از زحمتي که شرکت هاي ديگه کشيدند به اسم خودش استفاده ميکنه .........

البته خودش هم گفته که موتور دو تا شرکت ديگه اسفاده کردم اما به هر حال اون دو تا شرکت راضي نيستند ، اگر NOD32 نصب داشته باشيد و سايت شيد رو باز کنيد ميبينيد که بلوکش ميکنه  :بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد آنتی ویروس شید: 

يک آنتي ويروس ايتاليايي هم هست که از موتور چهار آنتي ويروس به صورت همزمان استفاده ميکنه 

Coranti Multi-Engine Anti-Virus & Anti-Spyware

استفاده همزمان از موتورهاي BitDefender, F-PROT, Lavasoft و استفاده از antispyware شرکت Lavasoft

قبلا يک بار نصبش کردم بد نبود .........

----------

*ajan*,*fkh52000*,*hassan99*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*meigoon*,*mojtaba00*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## kaveh.21

با درود خدمت همه عزیزان سایت

راستش مدتی بود که پی این بودم تا از این آنتی ویروس ایرانی استفاده کنم و استفاده هم کردم
 اوایل کار عالی کار میکنه اما بعد از یه مدت واقعا منو اذیت کرد
بی خیال نشدم رو چند تا از سیستم های دیگه امتحان کردم رو یکیش روز به روز بهتر میشد ولی رو اون دوتای دیگه چندان تعریفی نداشت
حالا الان یه چند وقتی هست که دارم از اویرا نسخه رایگان 2010 استفاده میکنم و واقعا هم راضیم قابل توجه اون هم اینجاست :بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد آنتی ویروس شید:  که از نسخه 2012 اون بیزارم یعنی از نود 32 هم بیخود تر شده(هرچند نود32 یه دورانی عالی بود)
از دوستانی که از نسخه جدید اون استفاده میکنند خواهش مندم نظرشون رو اعلام کنند
هرچی باشه ما ایرانی هستیم و وطن پرست

----------

*fkh52000*,*hassan99*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*meigoon*,*mostafa.b*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## همتا

*سلام من از نود اسمارت سكوريتي يك ساله استفاده مي كنم تا بهحال كه ازش راضي بودم ميشه بفرماييد مزيت اويرا نسبت نود چيه واشكالات نود را برام توضيح بديد باتشكر*

----------

*hassan99*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*meigoon*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

> سلام
> 
> من تا حالا باهش کار نکردم اما يک جورايي دزدي کرده ؟
> 
> يک جورايي داره از زحمتي که شرکت هاي ديگه کشيدند به اسم خودش استفاده ميکنه .........


آقا رضا موافقم دزدی کرده اما به نام خودش نمیده. اما در هر حال کار هر کسی نیست تطبیق این دو موتور با هم و یک برنامه نویسی حرفه ای میطلبه. اما تو ایران چی رعایت میشه که این یکی؟ همه روزانه یوزر نیم و پسووردهای نود رو به سختی گیر میارن و میزنن. حالا لااقل از یک نسخه راحت استفاده کنند.
وقتی دلار اینقدر اینجا گرونه قطعا پولی که بابت یک انتی ویروس میپردازیم بیش از مقدار واقعیه اونه. و خود خارجی ها باعث این قیمتها هستند. 
در کل کاری به مسائل غیر فنی نرم افزار ندارم اما از نظر فنی اون رو تأیید میکنم.



> با درود خدمت همه عزیزان سایت
> 
> راستش مدتی بود که پی این بودم تا از این آنتی ویروس ایرانی استفاده کنم و استفاده هم کردم
>  اوایل کار عالی کار میکنه اما بعد از یه مدت واقعا منو اذیت کرد
> بی خیال نشدم رو چند تا از سیستم های دیگه امتحان کردم رو یکیش روز به روز بهتر میشد ولی رو اون دوتای دیگه چندان تعریفی نداشت


دوست عزیز در حقیقت هیچ انتی ویروسی اینجور نیست که اذیت کنه و این 99 درصد به تخصص کاربر برمیگرده. بیشتر فرق آنتی ویروسها در مسائل شناخت ویروسهای جدید در کمترین زمان ممکن و ابزارها و امکانات دیگر امثال نگهداری اطلاعات حساس ، توانایی بیشتر در جلوگیری از اسپم ها و باز شدن پنجره های پاپ آپ ، جلوگیری از ایمیلهای اسپم و ... و ... می باشد و از طرفی راحتی کار کردن با آن و رابط کاربری مناسب است. اما هیچ یک اینگونه نیست که بخواد کاری رو اذیت کنه و مثلا باعث ایجاد ایراد در سیستم بشه.
از این نظر من هیچ وقت ندیدم اذیتی بکنه و اتفااق خیلی خوب عمل میکنه حتی هر فایلی پاک میکنه از اون یک کپی در قرنطینه نگهداری میکنه که اگر فایل حساسی بود بتونید اون رو بازکردانی کنید. و یا اگر یک فایل سیستمی رو پاک کنه بلافاصلخ ودش پیام میده یک فایل سیستمی آلوده بوده و توسط آنتی ویروس پاک شده و ممکنه ویندوزتون دیگه بالا نیاد اگر می خواین بر روی بازگشت فایل آلوده کلیک کنید تا سیستم دچار مشکل نشه....

خیلی از این نظر خوبه





> *سلام من از نود اسمارت سكوريتي يك ساله استفاده مي كنم تا بهحال كه ازش راضي بودم ميشه بفرماييد مزيت اويرا نسبت نود چيه واشكالات نود را برام توضيح بديد باتشكر*


آویرا فعلا خیلی گرون شده و خوب بسیار هم خوبه ولی زیاد نمیشه گفت قوی تر از نود هست. اگر بخواین اینها رو مقایسه کنید فکر کنم سایتهایی باشه که خیلی دقیق و مهندسی مقایسه کردن اما فرق اونها تا حدودی سلیقه ای هم هست
مثل اینکه بگید بنز بهتره یا ب ام و ؟! جواب دادنش خیلی سخته با اینکه میشه مدلهای مشابه رو خیلی مهندسی مقایسه کرد اما به صورت عادی نمیشه خیلی تفاوتی بینشون قائل شد.
اینجا دقیقا همین مسئله هست

----------

*fkh52000*,*karameefarza*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*meigoon*,*sattar62*,*Service Manual*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*علی علی دادی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

خوده شرکت نود اعلام کرده بود که دیتابیسش رو به هیچ شرکتی تا الان نفروخته و تا الان هیچ شرکتی نتونسته از اون استفاده بکنه پس این میشه یک دلیل قانع کننده و ساده
هوش مصنوعی رو چه عرض کنم که اصلا نداره و علکی داخل منوش نوشته هوش مصنوعی -به احتمال خیلی زیاد از ریال تایم استفاده کرده 
هوش مصنوعی : یعنی این که مثلا یک ویروس جدید میاد که انتی ویروس نمیتونه اونو بشناسه اما وقتی اون ویروس رو اجرا میکنی از روی رفتار اون ویروس بفهمه که این فایل خطرناکه و قرنطینه بکنه 

اما ریال تایم : مثلا یک ویروس رو انتی ویروس میشناسه بعد تو بری تو فولدری که توش اون ویروس قرار داره درجا اون ویروس رو قرنطنه میکنه که اینو بیشتر انتی ویروس ها دارن
دیتابیس این آنتی ویروس هم خیلی ضعیفه
انتی ویروسهای معتبر دنیا که هر کدوم بیش  از 60 - 70 تا متخصص دارن هنوز در اکثر مواقع کم میارن -اون موقع شما انتظار دارید 800 گیگ اطلاعات نازنیم  رو بسپارم دست یه آنتی ویروس ایرانی که ادعا میکنه از دو تا موتور مادر استفاده میکنه - تو کشور چی درسته که این دومیش باشه 
دانشگاه و ارگان های مختلفی هستن که خودشون دارن آنتی ویروس درست میکنن - بنده صلاح میبینم که دولت  باید پشتیبانی اون ها رو بکنه 
این شید رو باید برای آدم های مبتدی و یا مردمی که فقط سالی یک بار کول دیسک به کامپیوترهاشون میزنن نصب کرد

این آپدیت هایی رو که میگیره سره آویرا امتحان کردم اصلا جواب نداد - آپدیت آویرا و نود رو هم گرفتم و ریختم تو خوده شید - دیدم که اصلا این ها رو شناسایی نمیکنه 
همه اینها به کنار-یک روز با جمعی از دوستان میخواستیم تستش کنیم - یه کول دیسک 16 گیگ که ویروسی بود رو نزدیک به 25 دقیقه اسکن و حوله حوشه 8 تا ویروس پیدا کرد ( به قول شما هم آپدیت شده وهم لاینسس خریده داری شده ) - بعد همون کول دیسک روگذاشتیم سره آویرا - دستش درد نکنه اون رو تو کمتر از 15 دقیقه اسکن کرذد و  10 تا ویروس ناقابل پیدا کرد - این هم دسته گل ایرانی
باز خیلی دلیل دارم
ولی خداییش تبلیغات خوبی کرده و باید ازش حمایت کرد
واما استاد نکویی 
بنده با این حرفتون کاملا مخالفممممم
(آویرا فعلا خیلی گرون شده و خوب بسیار هم خوبه ولی زیاد نمیشه گفت قوی تر از نود هست.)
ولله من موندم چی بهتون بگم  :بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد آنتی ویروس شید: 
بنده 4 ساله آویرا استفاده میکنم تو این 4 سال رنگ ویروس هم یک بار به چشمم ندیدم - آویرا یعنی تکه - تو این دو سال اخیر اولین شرکتی بود که اومد اسکن تحت بوت رو استفاده کرد - روند کاریمون رو خیلی تمیز تر کرد -حالا شما یه زحمت بکش و تحت بوت اویرا رو دانلود کن و بذار یه اسکن بکنه ، خداییش ببین چه چیزها که نشونت میده
آویرا رو بر روی بیش از 1000 تا مشتری نصب کردم و تا الان که الانه مشتری میاد مغازه یا آویرا میخواد یا کاسپر - چون همه مردم فهمیدن بهترین ها کدومن 
نود 32عدم توانایی بالا در شناخت و حذف Trojan رو داره - من موندم چطور از نود استفاده میکنید - بنده روزانه بیش از 20 تا فلش و رم و هارد سوار کیسم میکنم - این رو به جرات میگم که نود نمیتونه ساپورت بکنهبیشتر نونی که هم در میاریم از همون مشتری هایی هستش که نود نصب کردن و مدام در حال غر زدن و شکایت از دست این بی عرضه هستن 
بنده برای اینکه این فرق اختلاف نود و اویرا رو به مشتری ثابت بکنم سره به سیستم نود نصب کردم سره یه سیستم دیگه آویرا ، اول با نود قشنگ ویروس کشیش میکنم بعد میفرستمش سمت آویرا - هیچی هیچی نشون نده  یه چند تا ویروس  exe  ناقابل و ...
برای یه مدت اشتباه بزرگی کردم و نود سکوریتی 5 رو نصب کردم تا دو هفته کار میکرد - یه روز یه فایلی رو از روی سیستمم انداختم روکول دیسک و دادم به یه بنده خدایی - گفت که همه برنامه هات ویروس EXE  دارن - و به این نتیجه رسیدم که این انتی ویروس محترم سره کاریهههههه
مهم : بعد یه نتیجه گیری چند ماهه به این نتیجه رسیدم که عزیزانی که از این آنتی ویروس استفاده میکنن ماه به ماه سیستمشون کند میشه و مدام در حال تعویض ویندوز هستن - خداییش بذار یه بار یه عکس از دسکتاپم بذارم و خودتون قضاوت کنید که این ویندوز چند ماهه که داره کار میکنه ؟ ( یه تاپیک جدا میخوام بازکنم)
همچنین اضافه میکنم که 95 درصد کسانی که از نود استفاده میکنن تنها دلیلشون برای انتخاب نود اینه که سیستمشون کند نمیشه
خلاصه بگم نود در مقابل آویرا هیچه 
توصیه بنده به کابران برای راحتی همیشه ازویروس ها :
1- نورتون   2- کسپر اسکی   3- آویرا   4- اواست  5 - بیت دیفندر

----------

*ajan*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## Service Manual

> خوده شرکت نود اعلام کرده بود که دیتابیسش رو به هیچ شرکتی تا الان نفروخته و تا الان هیچ شرکتی نتونسته از اون استفاده بکنه پس این میشه یک دلیل قانع کننده و ساده
> هوش مصنوعی رو چه عرض کنم اصلا نداره و علکی داخل منوش نوشته هوش مصنوعی -به احتمال خیلی زیاد از ریال تایم استفاده کرده 
> هوش مصنوعی : یعنی این که مثلا یک ویروس جدید میاد که انتی ویروس نمیتونه اونو بشناسه اما وقتی اون ویروس رو اجرا میکنی از روی رفتار اون ویروس بفهمه که این فایل خطرناکه و قرنطینه بکنه 
> 
> اما ریال تایم : مثلا یک ویروس رو انتی ویروس میشناسه بعد تو بری تو فولدری که توش اون ویروس قرار داره درجا اون ویروس رو قرنطنه میکنه که اینو بیشتر انتی ویروس ها دارن
> دیتابیس این آنتی ویروس خیلی ضعیفه
> انتی ویروسهای معتبر دنیا که هر کدوم بیش  از 60 - 70 تا متخصص دارن هنوز در اکثر مواقع کم میارن -اون موقع شما انتظار دارید 800 گیگ اطلاعات نازنیم  رو بسپارم دست یه آنتی ویروس ایرانی که ادعا میکنه از دو تا موتور مادر استفاده میکنه - تو کشور چی درسته که این دومیش باشه 
> دانشگاه و ارگان های مختلفی هستن که خودشون دارن آنتی ویروس درست میکنن - بنده صلاح میبینم که دولت  باید پشتیبانی اون ها رو بکنه 
> این شید رو باید برای آدم های مبتدی و یا مردمی که فقط سالی یک بار کول دیسک به کامپیوترهاشون میزنن نصب کرد
> ...


سلام

برادر عزيز اينکه آنتي ويروس شيد از Engine هاي آويرا و نود استفاده ميکنه شکي نيست و خودش چيز خاصي نداره ، البته يک سري ويروس ها يا تروجان هايي که به شرکتش ريپورت ميشه به گفته خود برنامه نويس به برنامه اضافه مي کنند اما هسته هاي اصلي برنامه همون نود و آويرا هستند .

دقت کنيد کسي که اين برنامه رو نوشته برنامه نويس و مهندس معکــــوس بسيار واردي بوده و در اين مورد که زحمت بسيار زيادي براي ساخت برنامه کشيده شکي نيست ، اينطوري که شما صحبت کرديد بنده خدا رو نابود کرديد !




> خوده شرکت نود اعلام کرده بود که دیتابیسش رو به هیچ شرکتی تا الان نفروخته و تا الان هیچ شرکتی نتونسته از اون استفاده بکنه پس این میشه یک دلیل قانع کننده و ساده


معلومه که نميفروشه ، اما برنامه نويس آنتي ويروس شيد بوسيله برنامه نويسي و مهندسي معکــــوس تونسته به Engine آنتي ويروس نود دسترسي پيدا کنه و از اون داخل برنامش استفاده کنه .......




> هوش مصنوعی رو چه عرض کنم اصلا نداره و علکی داخل منوش نوشته هوش مصنوعی -به احتمال خیلی زیاد از ریال تایم استفاده کرده 
> هوش مصنوعی : یعنی این که مثلا یک ویروس جدید میاد که انتی ویروس نمیتونه اونو بشناسه اما وقتی اون ویروس رو اجرا میکنی از روی رفتار اون ویروس بفهمه که این فایل خطرناکه و قرنطینه بکنه 
> 
> اما ریال تایم : مثلا یک ویروس رو انتی ویروس میشناسه بعد تو بری تو فولدری که توش اون ویروس قرار داره درجا اون ویروس رو قرنطنه میکنه که اینو بیشتر انتی ویروس ها دارن


دوست عزيز من شيد رو نصب نکردم اما هوش مصنوعي با Real Time Protection از زمين تا آسمون باهم فرق دارند !

هوش مصنوعي که به اون Smart Detection يا Artificial Intelligence هم ميگن فايل هايي که ممکن هست آلوده باشند يا ويروس هاي جديد رو به صورت Unwanted Application مي شناسه ، يا حتي اگر مشخصات فايل آلوده شبيه به يک ويروس يا تروجاني که در ديتابيس آنتي ويروس باشه ، فايل رو به همون نام شناسايي کنه ........ به اين روش ، روش heuristic يا اکتشافي هم ميگن که در بعضي از PE Scanner ها هم اين متد وجود داره و وقتي از روي Sign يک فايل نميتونن نوع کامپايلر رو تشخيص بدن از روشهاي ديگه اي براي تشخيص نوع کامپايلر استفاده مي کنند ......... البته اين فقط يک مثال بود .

Review on the application of artificial intelligence in antivirus detection system

اما Real Time Protection 

What's real-time protection

What is Real-Time Protection _ Lavasoft




> انتی ویروسهای معتبر دنیا که هر کدوم بیش از 60 - 70 تا متخصص دارن هنوز در اکثر مواقع کم میارن -اون موقع شما انتظار دارید 800 گیگ اطلاعات نازنیم رو بسپارم دست یه آنتی ویروس ایرانی که ادعا میکنه از دو تا موتور مادر استفاده میکنه - تو کشور چی درسته که این دومیش باشه 
>  دانشگاه و ارگان های مختلفی هستن که خودشون دارن آنتی ویروس درست میکنن - بنده صلاح میبینم که دولت باید پشتیبانی اون ها رو بکنه 
>  این شید رو باید برای آدم های مبتدی و یا مردمی که فقط سالی یک بار کول دیسک به کامپیوترهاشون میزنن نصب کرد


شما از کجا ميدونيد که آنتي ويروس شيد چقدر نيروي متخصص داره ؟

يک تاپيک در مورد اين آنتي ويروس داخل سايت برنامه نويس هست که خود سازنده هم در اون مطالبي رو نوشته ميتونيد اونو مطالعه کنيد و بعد در اين مورد نظر بديد .




> این آپدیت هایی رو که میگیره سره آویرا امتحان کردم اصلا جواب نداد - آپدیت آویرا و نود رو هم گرفتم و ریختم تو خوده شید - دیدم که اصلا این ها رو شناسایی نمیکنه 
>  همه اینها به کنار-یک روز با جمعی از دوستان میخواستیم تستش کنیم - یه کول دیسک 16 گیگ که ویروسی بود رو نزدیک به 25 دقیقه اسکن و حوله حوشه 8 تا ویروس پیدا کرد ( شید به قول شما هم آپدیت شده وهم لاینسس خریده داری شده ) - بعد همون کول دیسک روگذاشتیم سره آویرا - دستش درد نکنه 10 تا ویروس ناقابل پیدا کرد - این هم دسته گل ایرانی


اين يک امر مسلم هست که آنتي ويروس شيد نمياد مستقيما آپديت هاي آويرا و نود رو داخل پوشه نصب خودش قرار بده حتما بعد از دريافت آپديت ها اونها رو داخل ديتابيس خودش ذخيره ميکنه نه اينکه به صورت مستقيم اونها رو داخل محل نصب برنامه کپي کنه ......

ضمنا تست يک فلش از جانب شما نميتونه ملاک تست يک آنتي ويروس باشه ، تست اين آنتي ويروس در سايت معتبر AV-Comparatives به صورت غير رسمي انجام شده و اين آنتي ويروس نمرات بسيار بالايي گرفته ..........

در مورد باقي مباحث بايد خدممتون عرض کنم که استفاده از آنتي ويروس يک بحث سليقه اي هم هست ، من الان چند سال هست از Eset Smart Security استفاده مي کنم و مشکلي نداشتم از همه نظر راحت هست ، هم سبک هست و هم آپديتش بسيار راحت ، در مورد سريالش که آقاي نکويي فرمودند به مشکل ميخوريم ، بايد خدمتتون عرض کنم که حدود يک سال هست که يک برنامه اومده که رجيستري رو Patch ميکنه و ديگه آنتي ويروس اخطار يوزر و پسورد نميده و هميشه هم آپديت ميشه ، براي آويرا هم حدود يک ماه پيش يک نفر به اسم Borkan کيجن نوشته بود اما به صورت سايت ASP بود که متوجه شدند و سايتشو بستند گفته فايل ExE تا چند روز آينده آماده ميکنه ...........




> واما استاد نکویی 
> بنده با این حرفتون کاملا مخالفممممم
> (آویرا فعلا خیلی گرون شده و خوب بسیار هم خوبه ولی زیاد نمیشه گفت قوی تر از نود هست.)
> ولله من موندم چی بهتون بگم 
>  بنده 4 ساله آویرا استفاده میکنم تو این 4 سال رنگ ویروس هم یک بار به چشمم ندیدم - آویرا یعنی تکه - تو این دو سال اولین شرکتی بود که اومد اسکن تحت بوت رو استفاده کرد - روند کاریمون رو خیلی تمیز تر کرد -حالا شما یه زحمت بکش و تحت بوت اویرا رو دانلود کن و بذار یه اسکن بکنه ، خداییش ببین چه چیزها که نشونت نمیده
>  آویرا رو بر روی بیش از 1000 تا مشتری نصب کردم و تا الان که الانه مشتری میاد مغازه یا آویرا میخواد یا کاسپر
>  نود 32عدم توانایی بالا در شناخت و حذف Trojan رو نداره - من موندم چطور از نود استفاده میکنید - بنده روزانه بیش از 20 تا فلش و رم و هارد سوار کیسم میکنم - این رو به جرات میگم که نود نمیتونه ساپورت بکنه
> بیشتر نونی که هم در میاریم از همون مشتری هایی هستش که نود نصب کردن و مدام در حال غر زدن و شکایت از دست این بی عرضه
>  بنده برای اینکه این فرق اختلاف نود و اویرا رو به مشتری ثابت بکنم سره به سیستم نود نصب کردم سره یه سیستم دیگه آویرا ، اول با نود قشنگ ویروس کشیش میکنم بعد میرستمش سمت آویرا - هیچی هیچی نسون نده یه چند تا ویروس exe ناقابل و ...
> ...


نظر شخصي هر کسي براي خودش محترم هست اما من مطالبي رو که شما نوشتيد قبول ندارم / يا حق

----------

*amen*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## Khalili

با سلام حدود یک سالی که با این انتی ویروس کار میکنم مشکلی از لحاظ امنیت وسرعت سیستم نداشتم قبلا هم با انتی ویروس های مختلف کار کردم کاسپر اسکی را میپسندم

----------

*akbar.b*,*aliso*,*amen*,*farajtel*,*fkh52000*,*javad.k*,*kavosh83*,*kiyanmz*,*mahya.g*,*morteza.m*,*mostafa.b*,*nekooee*,*SABA.H*,*saman98*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میثاق2*

----------


## Yek.Doost

آقای شاطی زاده مستقیم اومد زد تو برجکمون :بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد آنتی ویروس شید: 
آقای شاطی خب ولک با مایی یا با عراقی ها  :بحث و تبادل نظر در مورد آنتی ویروس شید:

----------

*ajan*,*amen*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

خوب همه مطالب رو جناب شاطی زاده فرمودند. منم یکی دو مطلب بگم. اول اینکه من متوجه نشدم منظورتون از دیتابیس چیه. همون که موقع آپدیت وارد سیستم شما میشه همون دیتابیس نود هست دیگه! ولی موضوع اینجاست اون دیتابیس فقط توسط انجین یا موتور خود نود قابل استفاده هست که این مهندس ایرانی موفق شده هسته نود 32 رو در برنامه خودش استفاد کنه.


در مورد هوش مصنوعی چندین مسئله هست. یکی رو آقای شاطی زاده گفند که دقیقا هم درسته. اما در مورد شید منظور این نوع هوش مصنوعی نیست. به گفته خود نویسنده برنامه هوش مصنوعی این آنتی ویروس که قابلیت رقابتی داره کارهایی که شما با سیستم انجام میدهید و فعالیتهای سیستم شما رو به مرور یاد میگیره و سعی میکنه خودش رو به گونه ای با این فعالیتها هماهنگ کنه که کمترین افت سرعت و تداخله پورسه در زمان کارکرد آنتی ویروس پیش بیاد.
البته خودش خیلی نخواسته مسئله رو باز کنه که روشش برای خودش محفوظ بمونه ولی در همینقدر بدونید نرم آنتی ویروس شید یاد میگیره که شما چجوری از سیستمتون استفاده میکنید! و حتی میزان فعالیت خودش رو با سرعت سیستم شما هماهنگ میکنه.

از نظر ویروس شناختن یک مسئله مهم هست. ببینید هر شرکت یک سری خریدار داره که تمرکز اینها در نقاط مختلف جهان با یکدیگر فرق داره. بنابراین اولویت فعالیت هر شرکت روی ویروسهایی هست که توسط خریداران واقعیشان گزارش میشه. شاید خریداران آنتی ویروس نود 32 در اروپا بیشتر باشه و کسپرسکی در روسیه و آسیا. حتما میدونید که ویروسها از یک نقطه معمولا شروع به پخش شدن میکنند و طول میکشه تا از محدوده خودشون خارج و به مناطق دیگر سرایت کنند. حالا اگر در منطقه ای که قرار دارند کاربران نود بیشتر از بقیه آنتی ویروسها باشه بنابراین تعداد گزارشها بیشتر شده و مهندسین این شرکت سریع تر از بقیه آنتی ویروسها برای آن ویروس آپیدت میدهد. خوب بنابراین همانطور که جناب شاطی زاده گفتند نمیشه با یک مورد ویروس که یک آنتی ویروس بشناسه و یکی دیگه نشناسه مقایسه ای انجام داد.
من خودم بارها ویروسهایی یک آنتی ویروس نمیشناخته ولی آنتی ویروس دیگر میشناخته اما مورد برعکس اون باز اتفاق افتاده. آنتی ویروسهای آویرا ، کاسپرسکی ، نود32 و حتی چندین مورد آنتی ویروس دیگر از بهترینهای جهان هستند و زیاد نمیشه اینها رو برتر از یکدیگر خواند. و تفاوتها محدود هست.


در مورد تعداد کارمندان خوب شناخت هر روز ویروسها و ساخت آنتی برای آنها میدونید چه انرژی صرف میکنه ؟ اما شید چون خود اینکار رو انجام نمیده مطمئنا پرسنل خیلی کمتری نیاز داره. و البته کمپانی های بزرگی مثل norton و kasper و avira  اینها فقط یک ضد ویروس نیستند بلکه شرکتهای امنیتی بسیار بزرگی هستند که پروژه های بسیار بزرگ امنیتی رو در سرتاسر دنیا و در شرکتهای مختلف پیاده میکنند و علاوه بر اون روی طرح هایی برای آینده و جلوگیری از مشکلات حملات سایبری و هزاران مشکل دیگر امنیتی که ممکن است دنیا رو به خطر بندازه کار میکنند.
اما شید فقط یک آنتی ویروس هست که تازه خودش هیچ زحتی برای ساخت آنتی هم نمیکشه پس به پرسنل خیلی کمتری نیاز داره. اما استارت خوبیه و میتونه با جذب جوانان با استعداد ایرانی یک روزی برای خودش یک انجین قوی داشته باشه. و خرید آنتی های این شرکت کمکی برای رسیدن به این هدف هست.

در هر حال برای یک کاربر خونگی شید یک آنتی ویروس بسیار خوب هست و من باز هم اون رو به کاربران توصیه میکنم. حتی اگر نود32 patch هم داشته باشه که نیاز به یوزر و پسوورد نداشته باشه باز هم یک آنتی ویروس که شماره پشتیبانی داره و بدون نیاز به هبچ تخصصی شما رو راهنمایی میکنه و سالی هم فقط 6 تومان برای تمدید میگیره واقعا به صرفه هست در عین حال که شما دو آنتی ویروس خوب دنیا رو همزمان میتونید استفاده کنید

----------

*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*Service Manual*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hellboy_1983

> با درود خدمت همه عزیزان سایت
> 
> راستش مدتی بود که پی این بودم تا از این آنتی ویروس ایرانی استفاده کنم و استفاده هم کردم
>  اوایل کار عالی کار میکنه اما بعد از یه مدت واقعا منو اذیت کرد
> بی خیال نشدم رو چند تا از سیستم های دیگه امتحان کردم رو یکیش روز به روز بهتر میشد ولی رو اون دوتای دیگه چندان تعریفی نداشت
> حالا الان یه چند وقتی هست که دارم از اویرا نسخه رایگان 2010 استفاده میکنم و واقعا هم راضیم قابل توجه اون هم اینجاست که از نسخه 2012 اون بیزارم یعنی از نود 32 هم بیخود تر شده(هرچند نود32 یه دورانی عالی بود)
> از دوستانی که از نسخه جدید اون استفاده میکنند خواهش مندم نظرشون رو اعلام کنند
> هرچی باشه ما ایرانی هستیم و وطن پرست


دوست عزیز من به شخصه از نود ورژن جدیدش استفاده میکنم برام عالی داره کار میکنه  از موقعی که نصبش کردم دیگه وینوزم رو عوض نکردم  کارش حرف نداره 2 ساله که دارم با نود کار میکنم مشکل شما کجا بوده

----------

*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام. من چند ماهی است که از شید استفاده میکنم و از شر یوزر و پسووردهای نود و اپدیت و ... راحت شدم.
سرعت سیستم را هم اصلا کم نمیکند.
به محض اتصال یک فلاش آلوده اخطار میدهد(خیلی سریعتر از نود) و با توجه به منوی فارسی آن میتوان به راحتی گزینه مناسب را برای پاکسازی انتخاب کرد.
اما بعد....
مگر نود ی که بعضا استفاده میکنیم برای ما قانونی است که حالا شید باید قانونی باشد؟
ماشاا... با یک سرچ ساده میتوان کلی یوزر و پسوورد برای نود پیدا کرد  که همگی غیر قانونی است.
لااقل شید برای ما قانونی است.
چون خریداری کرده ایم.
بقیه اش گردن سازنده و فروشنده و...

----------

*ajan*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*Service Manual*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

امروز یک نکته جدید در شید دیدم که تا حالا تو آنتی ویروسهای دیگر ندیده بودم. البته من خیلی وقته که ویروسها رو ترجیح میدم دستی از بین ببرم و از آنتی ویروس استفاده نمیکنم. شاید این قابلیت در آنتی ویروسهای جدید دیگر هم باشه. وقتی یک فایل سیستمی خراب میشه و مجبور میشه اون فایل رو پاک کنه پیام میده که فایل سیستمی قابل حذف شدن نیست (احتمالا منظورش اینه ویندوز خراب میشه) و درخواست CD ویندوز رو میکنه و فایلهای سیستمی که خراب شده رو جایگزین میکنه. اینجوری هیچوقت ویندوز آلوده خراب نمیشه.

----------

*ajan*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*sardarshams*,*Service Manual*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

کرک NOD اينجا هست :

http://www.irantk.ir/irantk26206/#post137889

من يک سال هست استفاده مي کنم و بدون مشکل کار ميکنه .........

----------

*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## ajan

سلام دوستان یک چیز هم از شید یادتون رفته اگر مشگلی با سازنده نرم افزار داریند دعوت می کنیم که به سایت برای جواب به سوالات بیان اما افتخار حضور رد کردن 

جواب سوالات به اطلاع سازنده نرم افزاررسید اعلام کردن که در سایت خودمان از انتقاد کنندگان استقبال می کنیم و جواب درست را می گوییم و همه را دوست داریم 
شید.jpg

----------

